# SRAM Apex vs Rival/Force



## bmacaskill (May 10, 2010)

I am looking to replace my groupset on my primary road bike. I have put 5000-7000 miles or so on it, and never been super happy with it. It is a triple Ultegra, and I would much prefer to be done with triples in general.

I spend a very large portion of my time in the saddle going uphill, often on very steep climbs. Thats what attracts me to the upcoming Apex group and the "bail-out" gears that it provides. 

The thing is, I am not super concerned about the price. I would be willing to buy the Force gruppo at the prices I am seeing online. I am just worried that for a fairly average cyclist like me, I am going to wish I had the gearing of the Apex when the grade kicks to 15-20%. Especially as I currently have a triple.

With the obvious caveat that the Apex is not out, so it is all conjecture, what sort of build quality, trinkets and bling am I missing out on by going down to the Apex instead of something like the Force? 

The reviews from Sea Otter seem very positive for the Apex, but they are always careful to point out that it is entry level. I just don't have a good feel for what I would be missing out on. Help!


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

How about a full Rival/Force gruppo with the exception of an Apex RD and Cassette? Or hell, if it can be done, a Force RD with an Apex RD.


----------



## bmacaskill (May 10, 2010)

estone2 said:


> How about a full Rival/Force gruppo with the exception of an Apex RD and Cassette? Or hell, if it can be done, a Force RD with an Apex RD.


Yeah, so I guess that should be the next question for anyone smarter than me. 

How compatible are these groups? Can I put together a frankengroup with Force components other than the rear 11-32 cassette and Apex RD?


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm not sure the cage is long enough on a force RD to make it an option. I've no technical data to support that on hand, but you'd need a longer cage to deal with the added chain length of a 32 cog.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

bmacaskill said:


> Yeah, so I guess that should be the next question for anyone smarter than me.
> 
> How compatible are these groups? Can I put together a frankengroup with Force components other than the rear 11-32 cassette and Apex RD?


You can do that. Absolutely. You could put together a frankengroup with Red/Force/Rival/Apex, if that was what got your engine going. They're all interchangeable. And, for that matter, so are Shimano cassettes and Shimano cranks (although there's apparently something funny with the 7900...). 

The only one that I don't know that you could do would be an 11-32 and Force RD. You need a longer cage derailleur that can handle more chain wrap, and the Force RD may top out at around 28T.


----------



## bmacaskill (May 10, 2010)

estone2 said:


> You can do that. Absolutely. You could put together a frankengroup with Red/Force/Rival/Apex, if that was what got your engine going. They're all interchangeable. And, for that matter, so are Shimano cassettes and Shimano cranks (although there's apparently something funny with the 7900...).
> 
> The only one that I don't know that you could do would be an 11-32 and Force RD. You need a longer cage derailleur that can handle more chain wrap, and the Force RD may top out at around 28T.


Awesome, that sounds like it might be the best option. Thanks a lot!


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

lol...reading owns me


----------

